# Hard to find "heather" type v-necks



## hellofish (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey, I'm looking for heather type shirt fulfillment for DTG. However, I'm not having much luck. I am trying to go for the vintage look (solid colored item with grunge texture), do you think the heather style is the best type of shirt to pull this off? Also, does the American Apparel fine jersey have a sort of texture to the solid colors? I'm very new so any insight or alternative options to my dilemma is appreciated.


----------



## PURI (Oct 27, 2014)

Gildan has heather v-necks and Anvil has heather and triblend vnecks. Check them out.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

SO many styles have "heathered" or sport grey like colors. See below for just a few:

American Apparel 2456 - Mens V-Neck Tee
Canvas 3005 - Short Sleeve V-Neck T-Shirt
Canvas 3005 - Short Sleeve V-Neck T-Shirt
Anvil - Women's Triblend V-Neck T-Shirt - 6750VL
Bella + Canvas - Women's Triblend Deep V-neck Tee - 8435
Bella + Canvas - Unisex Triblend Short Sleeve V-Neck Tee - 3415


----------

